# Goldfish as bait



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody have experience using goldfish as bait? Either in lakes or rivers, how do you rig them up, how long do they stay alive what kinds of fish would go after them? I have no idea and I figure somebody in here might be able to help me out?


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I've used them for flat heads in muskingum county. Rigged through the tail, and they stay alive well. We have always used them in the 6-8" size range


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have used feeder goldfish before, and only caught a 1 pound bowfin on them.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

They can be a good flathead bait in a pinch. However, I've found it cheaper and more effective to catch baits where I'm fishing. They can become an invasive, so remember to dump any unused live ones on the bank if you're not keeping them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I watched a fishing show one time on smb fishing on erie and they were using gold fish for bait.
sherman


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

isn't it illegal to use gold fish as bait?


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Yup it's illegal. There have been articles out west in CO where goldfish have taken over mountain lakes and having a hard time getting rid of them. 
It's a lot cheaper to just use minnows, bluegills, or chubs


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

It is not illegal to use them as bait in Ohio. Just be conscientious about using them.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ohh I was waiting for that one, and then the flowing post. But no 100% not illegal. Fish away, they .ake good bait and stay alive forever. Bait shop at Seneca has really good sized ones


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I do know it is legal and they could become invasive but I mean honestly I think they don't stand a chance, I wanted to test it in the mahoning river, which I have pulled out numerous northerns and tons of flathead out of. so would you guys think bigger goldfish would be better? Or would the small ones from pets mart work too?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Used the small feeders from a pet store before (the bait shop was closed).
Worked good for steelies in muddy water!


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

no kidding. I browsed through my book they give you with the license. correct me if I am wrong but they were illegal a couple years ago wernt they?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd never use them in an inland reservoir or such, but Lake Erie and her tribs already have some huge goldfish....


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Illegal or not remember they are NOT native to our lakes. If they establish a population they would be considered an invasive specie. I surely do not want to be the one responsible for that!!! As anglers who enjoy what we do, we need to be responsible and do what's right whether it is the law or not!!! Our lakes have enough invasive exposure as it is now!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw a school of about 150 of them in Cleveland harbor last week. They were about 10" long. I'm sure that in a closed environment they could over run a body of water, not real sure that they are threat on Erie or not. But anything is possible. They are in the Carp family and the common Carp is the greatest invasive species success/failure ever!

Wes


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, see schools of BIG ones in the marina every spring.
Hard to get them to bite. . . .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

offshore24 said:


> Illegal or not remember they are NOT native to our lakes. If they establish a population they would be considered an invasive specie. I surely do not want to be the one responsible for that!!! As anglers who enjoy what we do, we need to be responsible and do what's right whether it is the law or not!!! Our lakes have enough invasive exposure as it is now!!!


dude a goldfish is just another form of a European carp. chill out. its not like they are Asian carp or snake heads. a small population of goldfish is not goin to hurt anything. i use goldfish a lot. not saying you should throw them in the lake when your done.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Several species are commonly refereed to as "goldfish". Golden carp, Koi, Fathead golden shiners, etc. Even the bait shop where I used to buy golden shiners for the Muskingum called them goldfish. Some species are more potentially invasive than others, but none of the legal bait pose any threat or they wouldn't be legal.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> no kidding. I browsed through my book they give you with the license. correct me if I am wrong but they were illegal a couple years ago wernt they?


Nope, not then either. Its just worded in such a way that most people think its illegal. They are not illegal because they are an already established species.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Winguy,that makes NO sense. You saying they're ESTABLISHED where you fish them? The lakes where you use goldfish already have an established population of goldfish in them?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Quite sure it is not legal to release fish that are not indigenous to a given water system. Fish such as Koi for example, can introduce viruses besides the threat of over population. Already existing fish may be where the grey area and debate is??? For example, Goby are considered an invasive fish, but I have no idea if they can be used for bait or not. It may be legal to use them if caught there, but illegal to bring your own. Just guessing here, but I'm sure that all the correct information is easy enough to find.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Winguy,that makes NO sense. You saying they're ESTABLISHED where you fish them? The lakes where you use goldfish already have an established population of goldfish in them?


Yep, exactly. some do some don't. Just a fact of life. Get used to it, and don't add to it. I've been finding species that aren't listed in areas since I was a kid, They're there.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You're right. They made it even more precise this year adding that you cannot legally release a fish from one body of water from another. "That was always an unspoken rule". Now a law, however. Still though, Goldfish are an established species. Maybe not in every lake, but a lot. And that's the key word "Established". They are ESTABLISHED. Now, book mark this and repeat 'GOLDFISH ARE LEGAL". I'm happy to help newbies who don't know, but everyone else should. So stop with the miss info, intentional or not. This forum is about as bad as P.E.T.A. anymore. Nothing on you though all eyes, just using the example.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

In other news the flatties in North Carolina are small and picky. Guess that's what's happens when you introduce a fish. Ohh well, I still like the south.....If only I could get rid of the "southern's".


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

For you to say a GOLDFISH is an established species in ANY waterway shows there's no point in continuing this.Remember,Yayhoos dumping their "bait" into a lake,river or stream DOES NOT constitute "establishing a species". I don't care if they're legal or not because I have enough angling skills to flip over a couple stones,grab the worms,grubs,whatever and catch all the bait(bluegills,chubs,etc) that I want and not even taking the chance of doing something to possibly harm the waters or its ESTABLISHED species.SMH.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> For you to say a GOLDFISH is an established species in ANY waterway shows there's no point in continuing this.Remember,Yayhoos dumping their "bait" into a lake,river or stream DOES NOT constitute "establishing a species". I don't care if they're legal or not because I have enough angling skills to flip over a couple stones,grab the worms,grubs,whatever and catch all the bait(bluegills,chubs,etc) that I want and not even taking the chance of doing something to possibly harm the waters or its ESTABLISHED species.SMH.


well then you should have enough "angling knowledge" to know that gills and other baits die on the hook in short time once water temps get up to 80°.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Goldfish are listed specifically as a forage fish along with Gizzard shad, carp and many other species by the ODNR in the current fishing regulations. They may be taken along the lines established for forage fish and I see no mention of regulation on the use of these or any other forage fish as bait. However as it has been pointed out it is illegal to release them unharmed in any body of water they did not come from. Same goes for your crappie minnows etc. they must be trashed not dumped in the lake.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

You can easily search the entire Ohio Revised Code online. http://codes.ohio.gov/ There are only a handful of mentions made of goldfish. All refer to methods used for catching them.

There is also an informative ODNR/DOW species page describing goldfish and delineating them as separate from common carp and other carps. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish/goldfish (see the tabs "description" and "habitat and behavior." This page also states they are established in Erie and SOME inland reservoirs. "They are abundant in the shallow bays and marshes of western Lake Erie and can be found in slow moving tributaries of Lake Erie as well. Elsewhere in Ohio goldfish have become *established* in some reservoirs such as Dillon, Dale Walborn, and others."
So far in my looking, it seems there is no specific mention of regulation of goldfish as bait.

While researching I saw this: Interestingly, http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/laws%20&%20regs/pub061.pdf , regulating aquaculture, states that in addition to round and tubenose goby, possession of white perch for any purpose is illegal. I don't think I am breaking the law when I keep and eat them, though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I believe that pertains to aquaculture, not fishing.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

The rule is enumerated again as applies to all persons in the ORC - but there they do make an exception for white perch after the first graph - http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-19


----------

